# Pic test



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

I posted some pics yesterday.... everything worked fine but later on at some point they all vanished


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Pics are still visible for now


----------



## cmayna (Feb 14, 2018)

Nope, can't see them.  All I see is  X


----------



## cmayna (Feb 14, 2018)

And a duplicate entry from me?    Mod's please delete this duplicate reply


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Nope, can't see them.  All I see is  X



Thank you for the help. 

That's what I was seeing after they vanished yesterday. I just checked the thread I posted them in and now they're visible again. I still see these pics here, so it's strange that you can't see them.

Thanks again!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 14, 2018)

I can not see the photos either.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I can not see the photos either.



hmmm.....

Thank you


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Could one of you guys check this thread for me see if they're showing there?

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hobbies-other-than-smoking-cooking.272744/


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 14, 2018)

I don’t see any of your photos in that thread either.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I don’t see any of your photos in that thread either.



Thank you!

I'll just have to wait to hear from a staff member.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 14, 2018)

So you can see the photos as you upload them and then they disappear?


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> So you can see the photos as you upload them and then they disappear?



That's what happened yesterday. 
But, tonight they're back again. Don't know when or how they reappeared because I just looked little while ago. 
Now it seems that I'm the only one that can see any of the pics I posted.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 14, 2018)

Sounds like a glitch of some sort. 

Good to see another Buckeye on here. Where in NE Ohio are you?


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Suburbs of Cleveland


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

There's a group of people from Ohio here. I don't know how active any of them are because I just returned myself a few days ago.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/ohio-members.3075/


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 14, 2018)

Some are active but not too many. I see you posted that you turn pens?  Same here.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Some are active but not too many. I see you posted that you turn pens?  Same here.



lol I have a disorder. 
Yes, I got into it pretty heavy there for awhile, spent a boatload of money on equipment and supplies. Even started making my own blanks then winter came. No heat in garage so I didn't do anything for 6 months, meanwhile I got distracted by other things LOL and just haven't got back into it yet. I was far from some of the guys in the hobby...mine were all kits.

Two of the pics I posted were pens.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

If you have time I'm going to try something different real quick uploading pics see if that works. Then I have to hit the sack.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Can you see these pics?


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Anything show?


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

I guess you gave up on me lol


Anyone else see these pics?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 14, 2018)

Pretty cool.. yep.. looks like they show up now.. nice!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

LOL Thank you! Now I can go to bed!

Take care!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 14, 2018)

:cool:


----------



## motocrash (Feb 14, 2018)

I can see'em


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

motocrash said:


> I can see'em



Thank you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey Joe, I can see them now.

I had that happen with the first pics I posted on this new platform:
I had copied my pics from another forum & pasted them here.
I could see them, but nobody else could.

So I posted them again using the Drag & Drop thing built into this forum, and everybody can see them ever since.

BTW: You pens are neat!!!
I like the Bolt Action, Camo, Rifle Bullet.
Bear


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 15, 2018)

I see them too... nice work on the pens. What are you using for a finish?  I use super glue on most of mine.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks John!

Yeah, I'm still figuring out the "new" to me platform.
I miss all the little, some not so little characters (whatever they're called) especially my go to two thumbs up dude.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 15, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I see them too... nice work on the pens. What are you using for a finish?  I use super glue on most of mine.



Thanks!

On wood I also used super glue, plastics wet sand thru the grits and polish.


----------

